# Odd Shaped Walstad Bowl



## st paul fish dude (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a desiccator jar that I want to turn into a walstad bowl/paludarium. I'm thinking about siliconing an acrylic ring around the edge of the top layer where I'll put aquatic and emergent plants in some soil and then another layer of soil on the bottom with tall plants. I'm going to stick to snails and Shrimps for animals. What do you guys think? Any tips?
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erin C. (May 12, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting! I think that with plants in the bottom section and on the "shelf" below the top, it will be difficult to see anything through the glass sides of the container. But it should look great from the top.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I have that same jar! I work in a lab and someone was going to throw it out during a major move about 15 years ago. I quickly saved it. I have my sea glass collection in it though. I'm really interested in your project. Keep posting your progress! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Any updates on your project? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

